
Why So Many Americans Are Turning to Buddhism - mykowebhn
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/03/buddhism-meditation-anxiety-therapy/584308/
======
8bitsrule
"'Buddhism admits that suffering is inevitable,' says Daniel Sanchez, a
24-year-old in New Jersey."

Not -permanently- inevitable, because there's a Way:

"The third Noble Truth, however, states that suffering has an end, and the
fourth offers the means to that end: the Eight-Fold Path and the Middle Way."

[https://asiasociety.org/education/origins-
buddhism](https://asiasociety.org/education/origins-buddhism)

